# dremel rotary accessories



## peter2008 (Aug 14, 2008)

I am going to buy a dremel rotary acc set ,
as I have a dewalt cordless power drill 14V and 18V,
I think I have no need to buy a new rotary tool ( AC power )

I know all rotary acc set can fit the power drill,
and I just do some simple DIY and craft works.

Pls comment and have u do it in a same way ?


----------



## Rodland (Aug 25, 2008)

A cordless drill, nor a corded one, have the RPM's to operate dremel accs.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Very true, the dremel spins upward of 20,000rpm at it highest setting, whereas a cordless drill is maybe 3000. There are a few accessories for the Dremel that would work in a drill (wire brushes or sanding drums come to mind), but most of them need to turn faster.

Not sure what sorts of crafts you do, but I can say that the Dremel isn't very useful for most DIY work around the house. They advertise it that way, but don't be misled. _For every use the Dremel has, there is a better way to do it or a better tool to get it done_. I use mine on rare occasion for cutting bolts shorter, cutting the edges off of plastic electrical plates, or polishing small pieces...But I can say that I have never used it for any serious DIY remodeling applications.

For DIY/remodeling use, give the variable speed RotoZip a good look. They can use 1/4" or 1/8" (dremel) bits, but also have the guts for use as a mini-router, cutoff tool, drywall/backerboard/wood cutout tool, etc. You can get a kit with a good assortment of attachments for around $100, and can buy a few RotoZip and Dremel bits to suit your needs. Coupled with your drill, this would be much more useful and versatile. I really get a lot of use out of mine. Right now it is caked in sheetrock dust. 

http://www.rotozip.com/Shop/ProductDetail.htm?IID=RZ20


----------

